# What Should I Name my Kitten?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

​
*What Should I Name my Kitten?*

Inara337.50%Uhura112.50%Honey112.50%Imogine00.00%Wubzy337.50%Bella00.00%


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a little girl kitten today and need help deciding on a name. I am not cool enough to come up with some awesome name but have a few in mind. Suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

I chose Inara. It reminds me of a Sumerian Goddess named Inanna. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inanna


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

if you want your kitten to listen to it's name, you should choose a name with "i" and "o/u" sound. like Lucy


----------



## Ziggy (Apr 21, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I got a little girl kitten today and need help deciding on a name. I am not cool enough to come up with some awesome name but have a few in mind. Suggestions?


what color is it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Ziggy said:


> what color is it?


She is white on her belly up to her chin, all white paws. Her face and head are tan and black stripe, her back is black, and her legs are tan, white and black ringed. Haha its hard to invision. Anyways, we decided on naming her Bella.


----------



## Ziggy (Apr 21, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> She is white on her belly up to her chin, all white paws. Her face and head are tan and black stripe, her back is black, and her legs are tan, white and black ringed. Haha its hard to invision. Anyways, we decided on naming her Bella.


She sounds adorable... that was the name I would have chosen as well. Good choice..


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

It was a toss up between Uhura (from Star Trek?) and Imogine.

I have the name Radish in waiting for my next critter. Can't let go of that.

Cats I have or had:

Hatse (The mind of a 5 year old girl's idea of her name)
Guignol (French for puppet)
Ungezeifer (German, can't even spell it -- I think it means some type of bug)
Slim Pickens
Dewlap Tuxedo - 14 years old?
Cindy Lou Who -16 years old?
Pie
Nipper


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxx -- you are from Germany! Translation if possible?

My mother named this cat I had years ago .... Ungezteifer ... an American spelling of a German word. And I think it meant some sort of bug or pest? No doubt there's an umlaut? needed. My mother spoke fluent German. Some of the words sounded hilarous or amazing to me. That was one, and we gave a stray that name.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

rofl!







you named your cat like this?

it's spelled "Ungeziefer". This is an insulting word for insects, like the english word "vermins" /"varmint". most of the time it's used for annoying critters who live in the house, like cockroaches or moths. but also animals who are a bit disgusting or eerie are called Ungeziefer.

I think that the nazis and the people in the DDR called political unwanted people as well Ungeziefer.

But to call a cat like this is funny


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like Inara... That cat's something I can't explain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha that is funny about the german name. I used to speak german but have lost all but asking if I can go to the bathroom and if you like to eat hard boiled eggs for breakfast.

Anyway, I had a friend who named her cat PO BOX. I tossed around moon unit but wasn't serious about it lol. I am a big twilight fan so Bella fit well for her. I might save Inara for a child if I have another daughter some day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

FoXS said:


> rofl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY. Well, that's my mother for you. Poor kitty. ROFL.
Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

The Nazis ...

OH I FEEL AWFUL. Well, MY MOTHER named the cat. That's all I'll say, and Hatse, well we got her when she was two and her name was "Miss Moody" -- a Siamese who should have been named Houdini. For some reason as a 5 year old she "looked" like a "Hatse" (pronounced Hatsy) to me ... actually called her Miss Hatse Moody.

Had a stuffed dog I called Schneezel McPhee, LOL.

Oh, my REAL dogs who live in California







,
Mr. Boo Radley
Miss Amazing Gracie

Ah, and Inara is a lovely name for a girl.
One day the name will come to you.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i think you should have named your cat, puppy. i have two cats named felipe and turtle. i love naming animals with names that don't fit. every time you call for them, you get a little laugh out of it. lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

My cat was already 1 when we got her from the shelter. Her name was already Misty. But we have always just called her Kitty.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> Had a stuffed dog I called Schneezel McPhee, LOL.


don't be sad because of the nazi shit, this is very uncommon today, and i'm sure your mother didn't consider this when she called the cat Ungeziefer. it's a very funny name









BTW Schneezel could mean Schnitzel in German ! 
This is a Schnitzel:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

FoXS said:


> don't be sad because of the nazi shit, this is very uncommon today, and i'm sure your mother didn't consider this when she called the cat Ungeziefer. it's a very funny name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol schnitzel reminds me of a song I learned in german class. "ist das eine bitte frau? Ya das ist ein bitte bitte frau. Ist das eine groß sau? Ya das ist eine groß sau. groß sau, bitte frau, oh die schone, oh die schone, oh die schone, schnitzelbonk."

Yes, I probably spell a lot of that wrong haha.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> "ist das eine bitte frau? Ya das ist ein bitte bitte frau. Ist das eine groß sau? Ya das ist eine groß sau. groß sau, bitte frau, oh die schone, oh die schone, oh die schone, schnitzelbonk."


häääh?????







this makes nooo sense at all. Rofl 
you get an "F" like "failed" !


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

FoXS said:


> häääh?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I am sure I got the words or spelling wrong. It was like "Is that a little girl? Yes that's a little girl? Is that a big cow? Yeah that's a big cow. Oh they're pretty, oh they're pretty, oh they're pretty, schnitzelbonk" of whatever that last word is. Like I said before. I took two years of German in high school but cannot remember most of it.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

i like bella too, belle could work as well maybe??

call me wierd, but i love the following names
China/Fiji/Bali...you get the picture








GiGi
Rox, for roxy
Sasha, as in Sasha Fierce! haha
Bambam, for Bambi
Jazz, for jazmine


----------

